

Microsoft CEO explains his remark on women asking for raises - ub
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/20/microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-dishes-on-the-cloud-gender-inequality-in-tech-and-piracy-as-freemium/

======
ub
I must say I find his apology very sincere. Increased my respect for him. It
also brings to the fore the point that without enough women representation,
it's hard for men to put themselves in the shoes of women and understand the
world from their perspective.

